# Do you want Tony Abbott to lead the coalition to the next election?



## barryqwalsh (Jan 29, 2015)

Tony Abbott's leadership is currently under scrutiny from the public. We want to know what you think:


*VOTE HERE*
Leadership Poll 2GB


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 29, 2015)

The only candidate I'd support would be an Irwin


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 29, 2015)

Why would we care?


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry. I'm tired of external redirects from copy & paste OP's who apparently can't spit out a two-sentence intro to convince me why I should care.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jan 30, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Why would we care?



Because you are our "great and powerful friend"!


----------



## cnm (Jan 30, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Sorry. I'm tired of external redirects from copy & paste OP's who apparently can't spit out a two-sentence intro to convince me why I should care.


Open in a new tab or window to go there directly.


----------



## cnm (Jan 30, 2015)

It would be best if he remained leader as that is Straya's likeliest chance of attaining a government fit for the 21st century.


----------



## Rehmani (Sep 8, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> Tony Abbott's leadership is currently under scrutiny from the public. We want to know what you think:
> 
> 
> *VOTE HERE*
> Leadership Poll 2GB


Mr. Abbott should lead the next election and I will say he will.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Sep 9, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Why would we care?



Because we are people too!

Don't you can about other?


----------

